# Shopping with a newborn puppy!?!?



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

So, yesterday I was out shopping at Home Goods and a woman behind me in line was holding a very tiny, very cute puppy (in an arm sling)...I asked her what breed and she responded "umm a mix between a bichon, maltese, and ummm a yorkie"...it seemed like she couldnt even remember, it had so many breeds mixed together! I asked how old it was cause it was so tiny and she said 6 WEEKS! (it didnt even look that old) ahhh!  I held my mouth shut but I'm venting here! :rant: *She was out shopping with a 6 week old puppy! Are you crazy lady?!?!?...that poor little guy should be at home with his mommy! *

Maybe Im wrong and that age is ok but it just seemed way too young to me. My aunt is a breeder and she doesn't let her puppies even go home until 12 weeks!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow.
I would think that wouldn't be the best idea due to germs, the pup obviously can't hold it's bowel movements, and that's just plain ridiculous.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That really doesn't sound smart. I'd guess she had the mommy dog at home as well so she may have bred that litter on purpose.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it varies with some breeds......but I can't imagine anything before 8 weeks. That's kinda sad.......and well........STUPID.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie said:


> I think it varies with some breeds......but I can't imagine anything before 8 weeks. That's kinda sad.......and well........STUPID.


Must be a cosmic event. It seems to be raining stupid!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't 6 weeks seem awfully young? It seems like the smaller breeds should be older even then breeds such as a lab etc.

I always have heard (and this may be wrong?) but a large breed dog such as a rottie/lab/dane etc. could be removed from the mother at around maybe 6-8 weeks and a small breed dog it is best to wait till around 10 weeks.....8 at the earliest. 

I didn't get either of my boys till they were older. I believe Vinnie was around 12 weeks and Quince was 16 weeks. I know they were both a bit older then usual,but I wouldn't change a thing. I love both my boys and both are well adapted...I can't help but wonder if that extra "mommy-time" didn't do them good?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Must be a cosmic event. It seems to be raining stupid!


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe the bitch died and she's being is "mommy". Still she shouldn't have taken the pup out shopping at such a tender age.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Julie said:


> Doesn't 6 weeks seem awfully young? It seems like the smaller breeds should be older even then breeds such as a lab etc.
> 
> I always have heard (and this may be wrong?) but a large breed dog such as a rottie/lab/dane etc. could be removed from the mother at around maybe 6-8 weeks and a small breed dog it is best to wait till around 10 weeks.....8 at the earliest.
> 
> I didn't get either of my boys till they were older. I believe Vinnie was around 12 weeks and Quince was 16 weeks. I know they were both a bit older then usual,but I wouldn't change a thing. I love both my boys and both are well adapted...I can't help but wonder if that extra "mommy-time" didn't do them good?


Hi Julie, a little off topic, but my SIL just got a Sheltie puppy and it seems VERY small to me. He is 8 weeks old and 3 1/2 lbs. Do you know if this is a normal size for a Sheltie pup? The Shelties I've known have been much bigger than the Havs I've known, and this seems to be Hav-puppy size (Kodi is a big Hav, but MUCH smaller than any Sheltie I've met, and he was 6 lbs when I brought him home at 11 weeks.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

When my husband was 18 years old and in college, he somehow adopted a 2 week old Chihuahua/Pekingese puppy whose mother's milk had gone bad. (I think the person who had the puppies didn't want to be bothered with keeping puppies alive, so hubby thought he'd at least try with one of them.) Vet gave him everything he needed and told him the chances were _very_ slim of the puppy surviving. The little girl puppy was soooo tiny and had to be fed often and kept warm and so he carefully kept her in his jacket pocket that he kinda modified to hold her while in classes and bottle fed her with a tiny doll-sized bottle. He took that puppy _everywhere_ because he had no choice. He had no family around and his friends were also college students. He named her Pandy and she went to grocery store, college classes, work, church -- everywhere.

Pandy lived to be 14 years old -- the day he had her put to sleep at the vet's was the first vacation day he ever took at work in his life because he was so brokenhearted.

Anyway -- so maybe there is another reason why someone was carting around a too young to be out puppy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a sweet story!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carolyn~ Thanks for allowing us to see it from a different point of view  What a wonderful guy you married!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Carolyn~ Thanks for allowing us to see it from a different point of view  What a wonderful guy you married!


Thanks - he is pretty special!


----------



## LilyMyLove (Jul 11, 2009)

brookeandcolby said:


> So, yesterday I was out shopping at Home Goods and a woman behind me in line was holding a very tiny, very cute puppy (in an arm sling)...I asked her what breed and she responded "umm a mix between a bichon, maltese, and ummm a yorkie"...it seemed like she couldnt even remember, it had so many breeds mixed together! I asked how old it was cause it was so tiny and she said 6 WEEKS! (it didnt even look that old) ahhh!  I held my mouth shut but I'm venting here! :rant: *She was out shopping with a 6 week old puppy! Are you crazy lady?!?!?...that poor little guy should be at home with his mommy! *
> 
> Maybe Im wrong and that age is ok but it just seemed way too young to me. My aunt is a breeder and she doesn't let her puppies even go home until 12 weeks!


ummmm...AWKWARD!


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Wildflower said:


> When my husband was 18 years old and in college, he somehow adopted a 2 week old Chihuahua/Pekingese puppy whose mother's milk had gone bad. (I think the person who had the puppies didn't want to be bothered with keeping puppies alive, so hubby thought he'd at least try with one of them.) Vet gave him everything he needed and told him the chances were _very_ slim of the puppy surviving. The little girl puppy was soooo tiny and had to be fed often and kept warm and so he carefully kept her in his jacket pocket that he kinda modified to hold her while in classes and bottle fed her with a tiny doll-sized bottle. He took that puppy _everywhere_ because he had no choice. He had no family around and his friends were also college students. He named her Pandy and she went to grocery store, college classes, work, church -- everywhere.
> 
> Pandy lived to be 14 years old -- the day he had her put to sleep at the vet's was the first vacation day he ever took at work in his life because he was so brokenhearted.
> 
> Anyway -- so maybe there is another reason why someone was carting around a too young to be out puppy.


Oh wow... what a touching story. Your husband was determined and kept the little puppy alive for fourteen years, starting at 2 weeks.
*standing ovation*
I agree with Leslie, that is one wonderful husband


----------



## Jammies (Apr 4, 2009)

*I guess we shouldn't judge. We don't know the story behind what is happening.*


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

Thats true...maybe there was good reason behind it. It didnt seem like it but I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Brooke, I sometimes hear about new owners getting their puppies at very young ages and I am always both sad and angry about it. Who knows what the story behind this is? Carolyn, what a heart-warming story and a great reminder that we don't always know what's "behind the scenes". Still.... such a young age.


----------

